# Buck in the Cotton



## joefishin (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a nice little buck in the cotton field. 
In Crisp County ...150 yards from where the 320 + lb boar hog was taken last week.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=79555


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2006)

he is happenin!


----------



## leo (Sep 27, 2006)

*While I agree it is a VERY NICE buck*



> Here's a nice little buck in the cotton field.



not sure I agree with the little part

Thanks for posting the pic


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 27, 2006)

Since he is so little you better give him another year. NOT!!!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh my... That one is a no brainer... Wow.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 27, 2006)

Great picture!  If he is little, show us some of the medium-sized ones!!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Sep 27, 2006)

Great picture, he is a pig.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 27, 2006)

I bet you can't wait to shoot him with your little 'ole gun.


----------



## TroupTC (Sep 27, 2006)

That is one fine buck.  Good luck with him.


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Sep 27, 2006)

*little?*

Maybe he is "little" becasue his rack is so darn big!  Great mass!


----------



## jcarter (Sep 27, 2006)

can you imagine what that deers neck is gonna look like come full rut....my gosh.


----------



## Hal (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm gonna plant me some cotton!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW!! What a buck!


----------



## TroupTC (Sep 27, 2006)

Will be a shooter next year. The top of the right brow tine looks like it's broken off on top.


----------



## miller (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow! Nice picture, good luck with him.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 27, 2006)

dang Joe !!


----------



## parkerman (Sep 27, 2006)

how many points does he have for pete's sake.....

he is definitely a good un'.....good luck gettin' him...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah, we usually kill the "little" ones like that so the "big" ones don't have so much competition.

That is one nice buck right there.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Sep 27, 2006)

That looks like a buck from the midwest, or Canada.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 27, 2006)

Ya get him, you'll be in high cotton.  Nice buck.  Thanks for sharing him.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2006)

That is one fine deer!!


----------



## brinkf350 (Sep 28, 2006)

What do yall call big down there. He'll be a goodun next year!!! Been there and done that.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 30, 2006)

STUD!


----------



## sullivar (Oct 2, 2006)

Is this a recent pic.? Look how dark his glands are. WOW GREAT PIC.!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 2, 2006)

*50/50*

That's a 50/50 right there.

50 percent chance I'd shoot it....
 and a 50 percent chance I'd shoot myself in the foot from being so nervous.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 2, 2006)

He is a shooter for sure.That deer will gross in the 160s at least.


----------



## short stop (Oct 3, 2006)

man that would get my heart pumpin --I  dont even get excited when I see  a regular 100'' buck  . I would definatley break  a sweat on that one   hes  way above my standards -I go to IL to kill that caliber deer


----------



## joefishin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Another deer*

Here's another one in the same spot. Someone suggested this pic is from the midwest. Nope......they is under a persimon tree on a Crisp County cotton field. I haven't seen cotton in the midwest by the way..


----------



## Rockin Randall (Oct 3, 2006)

I think you just made leases in Crisp CO  double


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 3, 2006)

Good grief!   
I'm not greedy, I'd just like a shot at the "little" one.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 3, 2006)

ok Joe just stop... your just showing off now!!    

Of course I would be showing off too if I had 'em!!


----------

